# Meine Fische sind gaga....



## bigi (2. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich hab in meinem kleinen Teich ein Problem mit meinen Fischen.

Hab meinen kleinen Schalenteich nun seit 5 Jahren, einmal im Jahr wird Großputz gemacht und die ganzen Algen entfernt. Wie auch dieses Jahr Ende Juli, Fische, Pflanzen, Kiesel,
Pumpe, alles raus, alles saubergemacht, alles wieder eingesetzt, wie eigentlich jedes Jahr auch. Dann kam der Wohlverdiente 2-Wochen-Urlaub. Zurück ausm Urlaub....das Teichwasser war trüb/grün, Fische fröhlich geschwommen wie eh und je, aber 2 cm von der Wasseroberfläche nach unten war nix mehr mit Fische zusehen. Sah mir doch stark nach Schwebealgen aus. Als erstes gab es Mikroorganismen und was gegen das grünen Wasser, zusätzliche 2 neue Wasserpflanzen für die Uferzone und meine kleine wollte auch 2 neue
Fische. Wiederum 2 Wochen sind seither vergangen, Wasser ist wieder klar, Pflanzen wurzeln auch schon gewaltig. Aber....meine Fische sind seit einer Woche total gaga, liegen mittlerweile regelmäßig an den 2 Wasserpflanzen rum, kuscheln aufeinander und nebeneinander und bewegen sich nicht mehr, wie so ne Art Tiefschlaf. Stupf ich sie an oder bekommen sie Streicheleinheiten dann kommt wieder bewegen in die Flosse. Allerdings wird aus der Bewegung und dem gemütlichen durchs-Wasser-schwimmen mehr ne Rennstrecke im Teich. Streifen die Fische am Halm der Seerose oder am Teleskoprohr des Teichfilters vorbei wird sich im Wasser hin und her geworfen, hoch, runter, rechts, links, und das ganze mit einer Wahnsinnsgeschwindigkeit, am Samstag hat mein 4 Jahre alte __ Shubunkin sogar den Sprung gewagt und meinte er müsste einen auf Delphin machen. Das ganze rasante Treiben geht dann vielleicht 10 Sekunden, dann gehts wieder zurück zu den Wasserpflanzen zum Kuscheln und stillliegen wie wenn nichts passiert wäre. Was ich bei meinen 2 neuen Fischen auch noch beobachten konnte dass sie sich seitlich ablegen, sprich erst gehts Richtung Uferzone zur Pflanze, dann Stillstand in normaler Fischstellung, ca. 30 Sekunden später kann man ein langsames kippen um 90° beobachten. 

Heute früh hab ich mal nen Blick riskiert, da lagen doch alle Fische genauso wie gestern abend noch an der gleichen Stelle mit der gleichen Stellung, folglich war 8 Stunden lang keinerlei Bewegung. (Hoffe nur die Nachbarskatze schnallt das nicht!!!!)

Könnt ihr mir verraten was meine Fische haben? Aso, das sind im übrigen 2 Shubunkin, 2 Goldfische und nun auch 2 gelbe Goldfische. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Moin Jens,

mein erster Gedanke ist Nitritvergiftung, aber für eine genaue Beurteilung fehlen zu viele Informationen von deinem Teich. 

LG Rene


----------



## bigi (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hi Rene,

Nitritvergiftung??? Muss ich mal googeln was das ist

Was für Infos brauchst denn noch vom Teich???


----------



## muh.gp (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo Jens,

Dein großes Reinemachen war wohl ein Fehler. Okay, ein paar Jahre ist es gut gegangen, dieses Mal wohl ich. Nach dem Herausnehmen des gesamten Inhalts aus dem Teich hast Du ein bestehndes System zerstört und das kommt einem Neustart nahe. Die Gefahr einer Nitritvergiftung besteht vor allem in den ersten sechs Wochen nach dem Neustart, also der Zeitraum passt. Ich habe damit keine Erfahrung, aber ich würde mir zuerst mal einen Wassertest für Nitrit besorgen (Tröpfchen- besser als Streifentest!). Dann hast Du Klarheit wegen der Werte und kannst entsprechend handeln.

Eine Weiterbehandlung? Ich würde wegen dem akuten Zustand wohl zu einer chemischen Behandlung gegen Nitrit tenderieren, aber vielleicht hat hierzu noch jemand einen anderen Tipp.

Für die Zukunft: NIE alles raus und eine Komplett(Dampfstrahler)reinigung machen. Ein Teich braucht Jahre bis er eingelaufen ist. Lieber manuell reinigen und regelmäßige Wasserwechsel machen.

Viel Erfolg und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## bigi (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Diesen Nitrittest will ich heute abend unbedingt mal machen.

Gibts denn irgendwas empfehlenswertes oder so ein Kombitest
wo man nitrit, ph usw ablesen kann?


----------



## Doc (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Mach 1/3 Wasserwechsel, am besten so schnell wie möglich. Zudem Sauerstoff, zur Not via Sauerstofftabletten.

Filter? Filterstarter verwendet?


----------



## nik (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo Biggi,

mir scheint nach der - grundsätzlich zu vermeidenden - Totalreinigung auch eine Nitritvergiftung plausibel. Wenn du das Nitrit messen willst, dann aber mit einem Tropftest, nicht mit den Stäbchentests. Ebenfalls gibt es bei dem Händler deiner Wahl Bakterienpräparate, die sich idR. Filterstarter nennen und die bei dir stockende Nitrifikation (mit oder ohne Filter) wieder in Gang bringen. Das wirkt recht schnell.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## bigi (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Sauerstoff sollte hoffe ich genug produziert werden, zum einen Teichpumpe für 3000 l Teich, mit Fontäne, zum anderen hängt da auch ein Wasserspiel (frosch) dran, der aus 20 cm in den Teich plätschert.


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Zweite Möglichkeit wären __ Parasiten, die Du Dir mit den neuen Fischen eingeschleppt hast. Aber Nitritpeak ist nach Aktion und Zeitraum am wahrscheinlichsten.

Und auch wenn es hier keiner mehr hören kann: Goldfische und __ Shubunkin gehören NICHT in eine  800-Liter-Schale.

Noch etwas zu lesen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374


----------



## pema (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo Bigi,
bitte: ein Teich ist keine Toilette, die man regelmäßig reinigen sollte.
Ein Teich ist ein langsam gewachsenes Gleichgewicht aus Pflanzen und Tieren. Wobei zu dem Pflanzen auch die Algen gehören. Zu viele Tiere - und es kann kein Gleichgewicht entstehen. Aber das nur nebenbei.
Wichtig ist einfach: ein funktionierender Teich sieht nie so aus, wie du ihn vielleicht in irgendwelchen Prospekten gesehen hast. Dem nach eifern zu wollen mit Hilfe eines regelmäßigen Großreinemachens zerstört regelmäßig die gesamte Mikrofauna eines Teiches. 
Jetzt musst du sicherlich ein Notfallprogramm für die Fische bieten. Da bin ich nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner, aber : wenn du diese Reinigungsprozeduren ( und wahrscheinlich deine Vorstellung von einem Teich) nicht korrigierst, wirst du jedes Jahr ähnliche Probleme haben - und somit nie entspannten Spass an deinem Teich.
petra


----------



## bigi (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

So, dann will ich mal die Testergebnisse posten:

Das ganze mitm Stäbchentest:

NO3 = 0
NO2 = 0
GH   = 16
KH   = zwischen 3 und 6
PH   = 6,8

Nun auch noch den Tropfentest:

die Farbwahl hat nicht ganz gepasst, lag zwischen 0,025 und 0,05

Hab jetzt dennoch mal 1/3 abgelassen und mit Frischwasser aufgefüllt,
und ich hab einen der neuen gelben Goldfische rausgenommen, der 
sieht irgendwie krumm aus ab der Hälfte Richtung Schwanzflosse....
Ausserdem ist er derjenige der sich gleich kurzerhand auf die Seite legt,
sprich in Winkel ausgedrückt ist 0° Normalstellung, nach kürzester Zeit 
legt er sich auf 45°, stupft man ihn an geht wieder auf Normal, paar
Sekunden später wieder in Seitenlage.....

Hier auch noch ein paar Bilder wie die Kuschelstunde aussieht:


----------



## koile (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo Biggi !
Der rot hat mit Sicherheit Ichthyo (Pünktchenkrankheit )!
bei dem anderen kann ich leider nichts erkennen .


----------



## bigi (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Kuschelstunde geht wieder von vorne los, alle Fische wieder an der gleichen Stelle,
alle wieder auf einem Haufen. Als ich gestern das Wasser teilabgelassen habe waren 
Sie wenigstens anständig und haben nicht wie die verrückten umgetrieben, auch dieses
scheuern am Teleskop der Pumpe blieb aus, sogar das alte Versteck wurde wieder eingenommen. 

Irgendwie kommt mir das vor wie wenn die ihren Winterschlaf vorgezogen haben.....

Was mir noch auffiel, wenn ich sie wie gestern anstupfe um ihren Platz zu räumen wegen
dem Wasseraustausch da gingen erstmal 3 - 4 kräftige Schnaufer durch die Fische


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Also wenn ich mir die Fische auf dem ersten Bild ansehe, fallen mir auch zuerst die weißen Punkte an den Schwanzflossen auf.

Möglicherweise hat Gerd Recht und Du hast Ichty im Teich.
Um das genau abklären zu können, wären bessere Bilder (Ferndiagnose) notwendig und auf jeden Fall ein Abstrich machen oder machen lassen.

Mandy


----------



## bigi (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

ich versuch mal heute abend bessere Bilder machen zu können, vielleicht dass ich die Fische auch mal einzeln aufs Bild bekomme.

Von den Wasserwerten ist es doch aber ok, oder?


----------



## Kitara (3. Sep. 2013)

Apathische und sich juckende Fische, weisse Punkte überall, warum in Gottes Namen soll man da noch nen Abstrich machen lassen? Jeder Tag der nicht behandelt wird ist ein Tag zuviel. Wenn die Punkte schon auf dem Körper sind isses höchste Eisenbahn.


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Der PH-Wert ist zu niedrig ... sollte bei Fischbesatz über 7 liegen. Am Besten zw. 7,5 und 8,5 ...

Das ist das was mir bei den Werten auffällt.

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

hallo Jens,
ich hol jetzt mal zum Rundumschlag aus!
Auch wenn ich wieder mal der Böse bin, zum Wohl der Fische ist mir das egal.
Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie unsere Else


> Und auch wenn es hier keiner mehr hören kann: Goldfische und __ Shubunkin gehören NICHT in eine 800-Liter-Schale.


Es geht mir nicht in den Kopf, wie sich hier jemand anmelden kann(Jeder liest normalerweise in einem Forum BEVOR er sich anmeldet)und dann schreibt das er in 800L Goldfische hält!
Das geht gar nicht!!
In deinem Fall(Ichtyo und Nitritpeak würde ich auch vermuten) würde ich dringend raten: Fische rausholen, behandeln(wenns nicht schon zu spät ist) und dann ABGEBEN!

Tut mir leid für diese klaren Worte, aber es ist mir unverständlich wie man Fischen sowas antun kann.
Der Fisch kann leider nicht sagen wies ihm geht, aus diesem Grund hat man- wie ich meine- die Pflicht, sich im voraus zu Informieren was die Tiere benötigen.

Wer unbedingt Fische halten möchte, sollte auch einen geeigneten Teich haben.
Das ist leider für viele unbeliebte Arbeit, es gibt doch so günstige Fertigteichschalen

So, hab fürs erste fertig.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo 

Ich würde jetzt mal schauen das die fische wieder werden , über alles andere kannst du dann mal nachdenken.

"UND ALLE DIE, DIE AM ANFANG KEINE FEHLER MACHTEN WERFEN DEN ERSTEN STEIN" 

was bringen den jetzt irgend welche Vorwürfe, es ist nun so und jemand fragt nach HILFE und nicht hau mir mal jemand den Knüppel auf die Omme

das 800 L im Teich nicht reichen um Goldfische zu halten wissen  wir jetzt; aber das ist hier nicht das THEMA

"ah ich hab auch mal als unwissender drei Goldies in einenem 60 L AQ gehalten , bin ich jetzt auch so ein Sünder "

Gruss  Patrick


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hy Bigi, erstmal :willkommen in diesem Forum,
ich denke, es besteht Handlungsbedarf

Hallo Ralph,
ich möchte nur hier einmal für unser neues Mitglied (und andere neuen Mitglieder)
in die Bresche springen.
Sicher hast du... und haben viele andere hier Schreibende Recht ... 
800 Liter sind nicht so toll, für Fische
Aber anstatt die neuen Leute im Forum, immer gleich durch Schimpfe zu verjagen, 
wäre es  denn da nicht viel angebrachter,
erstmal auf die gegebene Situation, einzugehen um das Schlimmste zu vermeiden?
Sicher hat sich "bigi" hier nicht angemeldet, um Loorbeeren zu ernten, 
erstrecht nicht um Haue zu bekommen, sondern um Hilfe zu erhalten! 
Da ist ein Rundumschlag, sicher eher kontraproduktiv, für die Fische ... und überhaupt 
Besser, Bigi hat sich erst jetzt hier angemeldet um sich Hilfe zu holen, als nie!
Wenn wir immer gleich auf alle Neuen draufhauen, 
dann  wird sich,
nach dem Lesen dieser Beiträge,
eher niemand mehr anmelden und leider im Stillen vor sich hin wurschteln, 
Ob das dann hilfreich für die Fische ist, Ralph?
Ich denke, ein Forum ist doch dazu da, 
dass man seine Fragen und Probleme vorbringen kann,
Ohne sofort, für seine Anfangsfehler verdammt zu werden?
Gib doch jedem erstmal die Chance, mit diplomatisch vorgebrachten Ratschlägen, 
die Fehler auszumärzen?
Nobody is perfect... du etwa?
 NIX für ungut Ralph, aber das liegt mir schon länger auf der Zunge


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Oh jeee,

Ich hatte mal 5 koi und mehr als 20 goldis in 3500l . . .und 3 schleierschwänze im 56l aquarium 

ABER . . . Ich habe gelernt. Und das ist wichtig!!! 

Bigi wird das sicher auch . . .wenn die goldis wieder gesund sind.
Das sind fehler die man macht wenn das nötige wissen fehlt. Nur das kann man vermitteln (ging ja bei mir auch).

Ich sage immer noch: detaillierte bilder für ne ferndiagnose. . .ansonsten schnell einen abstrich oder auch tierarzt und handeln bevor die 20grad-marke unterschritten wird.

Mandy


----------



## Suse (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo Biggi,
und alle Helfer.
Viele verlassen sich auch auf die Aussage des Fachhandels, der natürlich verkaufen will und muß.
Und schnell ist so eine Schüssel angeschafft.
Aber Forumanfänger gleich zu verhauen ist auch doof.
Denn Fischen wollen wir helfen - und dann verhauen wir Biggi ...*scherz*

Am Rande: Ich habe kürzlich in einem Fotografieforum herumgestöbert,
die haben dort mit einer solchen Arroganz einen fragenden Anfänger runtergeputzt,
das ich gar nicht mehr in Erwägung gezogen habe mich dort anzumelden.


----------



## lotta (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Eben Susi, das war mein Gedanke...
Oder jeder schönt seine Angaben, um nicht verurteilt zu werden.
Ob das den Fischen dann wirklich zuträglich ist


----------



## bigi (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

hach, so macht doch ein Forum Spaß....wenns auf die Fresse gibt.....

Ich treib mich schon einige Jahre in Foren rum, egal in welchen Kategorien, selbst 
als Mod oder auch S-Mod, aber solche Sprüche hab ich ganz selten erlebt.
Und die Frage war nicht ob mein Teich bzw meine Schale groß genug ist oder nicht!

lotta hat das ganz richtig beschrieben, ein Forum ist dafür da um Hilfe zu bekommen
wenn man Sorgen und Probleme hat, in meinem Fall mit meinen Kuschelfischen. Die 
Tipps und Ratschläge die ich hier bekommen habe und hoffentlich auch weiterhin
bekommen werde werde ich befolgen und berichten wie es weitergeht. Für alles andere
hab ich natürlich auch ein offenes Ohr wie in Ralf´s Aussage mit der Größe des Teich bzw Schale. 
Gar keine Frage. Nobody is perfect, Man lernt nie aus im Leben. Aber der Ton macht die Musik und 
nicht anderstrum, und bei solch schiefen Tönen vergehen vielen Forumsmitgliedern die Lust nochmals 
irgendwas zu posten.

So, nun aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, meine Gaga-Kuschelfische, 
War gestern abend noch beim Onkel Kölle und hab mich da mal auf blöd gestellt. Erzählt
was die Fische machen und dass kleine weiße Punkte zu sehen wären. Er kam mir gleich
mit dem Ichty und einem Mittelchen (wie sich das Ding schreit weiß ich jetzt leider nicht) dafür. 
Alle 2 Tage das Mittelchen rein, alle 2 Tage 1/3 Wasserwechsel soll ich machen. Das ganze bitte 3 x machen. 
Gestern abend dann gleich das Zeugs rein, heute abend ist Wasserwechsel angesagt.

Heute früh war zum erstenmal kein Gruppenkuscheln, aber jeder Fisch lag verteilt in der Uferzone rum, 
einer hat sogar gemeint er müsse sich wie früher bewegen wenn man an den Teich läuft. Mal schauen wie es weitergeht.

Ich werde weiter berichten.....

Gruß Jens


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*



bigi schrieb:


> hach, so macht doch ein Forum Spaß....wenns auf die Fresse gibt.....
> 
> -------- aber solche Sprüche hab ich ganz selten erlebt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens 
 Gratulation zu Deinem Humor , 
manch einer wäre sofort wieder raus , aber wenn Du tapfer durchhältst, 
und richtig Erfahrung hast, darfst Du auch  
Ach ja : Herzlich willkommen


----------



## muh.gp (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo Bigi,

zuerst mal herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! Du kommst ja fast aus meiner Ecke... Auf gute Nachbarschaft!

Chapeau! Finde klasse, wie du dich verhältst! Ich finde den Einstiegston hier auch manchmal etwas sehr hart, habe auch schon öfters dazu geschrieben. 

Bei Kölle bist du gut beraten. Bin dort auch Stammkunde und habe alle meine Koi von dort. Mir wurde immer geholfen und geduldig auf viele fragen geantwortet. Drücke die Daumen, dass alles gut geht!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo bigi

Puh ....... Nun wird hier doch noch alles gut ( hoffe ich ) und alle sind wieder Zufrieden .

Hab hier mitgelesen seit dem ersten Beitrag und hab ja nur drauf gewartet bis es losgeht , Wegen Fisch und Liter Verhältniss im Teich . Dazu gibt es ja meist 2 Meinungen . Nun egal , den Fische ist geholten und bigi bleibt uns erhalten und allen gehts gut .

Viel Spass weiter hin mit deinem Teich .


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo,
als erstes möchte ich mich für meine im nachhinein evtl. doch zu harten Worte entschuldigen
Man sollte halt nach einem anstrengendem Arbeitstag nicht im Forum lesen
Es ist mir nur aufgefallen, das es in letzter zeit vermehrt solche Probleme gab.
Der Teich der eigentlich viel zu klein ist wird mit Fischen "zugeballert".
Gut, jetzt ist es in erster Linie(Ich sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung)die Schuld der "Berater" aus dem Baumarkt mit anhängender Tierabtl.
Ich habe überreagiert und hoffe man verzeiht mir.

Jens, in diesem Forum wird dir sicher geholfen die für dich passende Lösung zu finden.
Jeder hat mal angefangen, das ist wohl richtig.
ich hatte halt den Vorteil das ich vorher schon diverse Aquarien hatte, bin wohl deshalb etwas übermotiviert.

Ich hoffe Du hast den Spaß an diesen schönen Hobby jetzt nicht verloren, bloß weil so ein Depp wie ich die Finger nicht stillhalten konnte:beten

Bitte weiter berichten und nochmals: Sorry


----------



## bigi (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

so, will mal ein kleines Update ausm Teich berichten.....

1 __ Goldfisch der roten Sorte scheint wieder fit zu sein, hat sich gleich unterm Stein am Boden verkrochen als ich kam 

1 Goldfisch der gelben Sorte schwimmt wenigstens wieder rum, ist aber noch nicht ganz der alte, aber wird hoffentlich werden

1 Shubukin verhält sich so wie der gelbe Goldfisch

nun noch meine 2 Sorgenkinder.....

1 Goldfisch der roten Sorte liegt noch immer in der Uferzone und macht keine Anstalten

1 Shubukin sieht ziemlich übel aus, vorallem im Vorderbereich und an den Augen....hoffe man kann das auf den Bildern einigermassen erkennen. Die linke Seite ist am schlimmsten, auch die linke Flosse ist noch nicht wirklich intakt. Zwar hat er sich mal in den tieferen Bereich verzogen und auch mit beiden Seitenflossen sich bewegt, in der Uferzone bewegt er sich allerdings immer nur mit der rechten, also ein Rechtsschwimmerfisch 

Aber, bis auf den einen roten sind alle wieder normal am Atmen, nicht mehr so langsam und träge. Selbst die Suche am Beckenrand nach Nahrung kommt bei den ersten dreien wieder, sie versuchen schon wieder.

Werde jetzt noch den 1/3 Wasserwechsel vornehmen, morgen ist ein neuer und hoffentlich wieder ein positiver Tag was meine 2 Sorgenkinder noch angeht.

PS: Danke für die Willkommensgrüße, danke für die Unterstützung, danke für die Hilfe. Muss auch mal gesagt werden


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Oh Gott ... der sieht ja übel aus :shock

Sag mal, die milchigen Augen, waren die vorher schon? Der sieht aus als wäre er blind :?

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Die Bilder schauen meiner Meinung nach nicht so toll aus. ich befürchte der arme Kerl schafft es nicht.
meine "alten" haben auch so ausgesehen, was es im Endefekt war
Der Filter war leider ausgefallen und das in der Umzugphase. ich hab versucht dem Schaden mit WW und aufsalzen entgegenzuirken, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

ich wünsche dir das es bei dir besser läuft.


----------



## lotta (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo Jens,
dein Shubi sieht ja echt übel aus, 
ich drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass er sich wieder erholt !

... und @ Ralph,
toll , dass du dich so nett entschuldigt hast , finde ich richtig klasse !


----------



## bigi (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

@ Ralph

jeder reagiert mal über und schreibt und sagt Dinge die halt als erstes im Kopf rumschwirren. 
Bin dir deswegen auch net böse oder angefressen deswegen.  für deine Entschuldigung, macht auch nicht jeder 

Meinem Shubi hab ich von Angesicht zu Angesicht in die Augen geschaut, da ich im Hinterkopf
hatte dass er tiefe dunkle Augen hatte. Bei 3 cm über der Wasseroberfläche sieht sein Auge doch komisch aus, deswegen auch die Bilder davon. Aussenrum irgendwie wie ausgefranzt, ganz komisch. Vorallem die linke Seite richtig übel, auch am Kopf hat es ihn ziemlich übel erwischt. Hoffe mal das er wieder wird. Heute früh hat er sich wenigstens schonmal in der Mitte aufgehalten, aber die Bewegungen sind einfach noch langsam. Die anderen 3 (Shubi, Goldi rot und Goldi gelb) verhalten sich meines Erachtens nach wieder wie vorher, schwimmend, Algen knabbernd und verstecken wenn man sich dem Teich nähert. Naja, und der andere rote Goldi, der liegt mal wieder in der Uferzone rum.

Aso, den eindrittel Wasserwechsel hab ich gestern abend auch noch vollzogen und dann auch Bakterien mit dazugegeben. 

Ich werd mal versuchen ob ich den Shubi heute abend noch besser ablichten kann, gestern abend wars dann doch fast zu dunkle für ordentliche Bilder.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

hallo Jens, hallo Lotta
Wer mal nen Fehler macht, sollte auch die "Eier in der Hose haben" diesen zuzugeben

Jens, WW war schon mal gut, aber was genau meinst Du mit Bakterien?
Hast Du es mit Salzbädern auch schon versucht?

Ob die "anderen Drei" über den Berg sind wird wohl die Zeit zeigen.

ich hoffe bei dir geht es besser aus als damals bei mir. Opfer waren 4 Shubis, 4 Goldis und zwei sehr junge Koi


----------



## Moonlight (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Leute,

Seid mir bitte nicht böse, aber diese rumdokterei geht langsam auf kosten der fische.
Jens, hast du mal einen abstrich gemacht oder machen lassen? Diese schleimhautfetzen kommen mir bekannt vor.
Ich vermute,die fische haben nicht nur ichty.

Bitte,komm in die puschen und kontaktiere einen arzt der sich mit fischen auskennt.
Im forum gibts nach plz sortiert,ein tierarztverzeichnis.
Pack das tier ein und fahr hin.
Dem fisch zu liebe!

Mandy


----------



## Kitara (6. Sep. 2013)

Ich stimm Mandy da zu, der weisse sieht nicht (nur) nach Ichthyo aus. Ich würd mich wundern wenn der das packt  
Mein toter Ichthyo-__ Goldfisch hatte nur ein paar Flecken am Schwanz und hat sich abgesondert und war trotz sofortiger Behandlung ne Woche später tot. *sniff* 
Dein Shubi scheint noch was andres zu haben


----------



## bigi (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

@Ralf, das gibt zusätzlich zum Wasserwechsel dazu

amtra clean procult pond auf MK-19 Sediment

Lebend-Impfkulturen für den vitalen Teich
amtra clean procult pond


amtra clean procult pond unterstützt und stabilisiert das gesamte biologische System durch Milliarden hochaktiver, lebender Bakterien.

Das MK-19 Sediment, auf dem die Bakterien siedeln, bindet, während es auf den Teichboden sinkt, übermäßige organische und anorganische (Schad)stoffe, die dann am Teichboden von den Bakterien verstoffwechselt (abgebaut) werden.

Gerade in Teichen mit einem starken Koi-Besatz leistet amtra clean procult pond somit einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Erhaltung und Verbesserung der Wasserqualität. So werden Stresssituationen für Fische vermieden, die als Hauptursache für vermehrte Anfälligkeit für Krankheiten gelten.

@alle Mitleser

neues Update, 4 von 5 Fische sind scheinbar wieder voll aufm Damm, haben sich alle gut erholt, schwimmen alle kräftig wieder durch den Teich, hängen an der Teichwand zum Algenknabbern, der Shubi will noch nicht so richtig, aber meiner Meinung nach sieht es ein kleines bisschen besser aus bei ihm, Zumindest benutzt er ab und an beide Seitenflossen und nicht mehr nur die eine, aber träge und langsam ist er noch immer.

@Mandy

wenn dir das mit diesen Fetzen bekannt vor kommt, lass doch mal genaueres hören.


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Was ist denn da jetzt rausgekommen?
Abstrich gemacht?
Passend behandelt?
Oder etwa aufgegeben:shock


----------



## lotta (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

 das würde mich auch sehr interessieren.
Ich hoffe, der Fisch packts oder er hat einen "schnellen Tod" und muss nimmer lange leiden.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Sorry,war die letzen tage nicht anwesend.

Du willst wissen wieso mir die fetzen bekannt vorkommen? Dann haste die suchfunktion die tage nicht benutzt.
Mein yamabuki sah ähnlich aus und war voller costia. . . Und er kämpft jetzt noch,trotz antibiotika.

Aber, entschuldige den ton, scheint dich das eh nicht wirklich zu interessieren.
Du hast keinen abstrich gemacht/bzw.machen lassen, warum sollte ich noch was dazu sagen. Du machst eh was du willst.

Bin nur gespannt wie es aus geht.

Mandy


----------



## bigi (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

tja, was gibt es neues aus meiner Teichschüssel....Behandlung ist fast abgeschlossen, heute abend kommt der letzte Wasserwechsel dran. Mein Dicker sieht jeden Tag ein bisschen besser aus, und wird auch wieder lebendiger, treibt sich nicht mehr den ganzen Tag nur in der Uferzone rum und liegt ab sondern schwimmt langsam aber sicher wieder durch die Gegend. Und diese Hautfetzengeschichte sieht meiner Meinung nach auch viel viel besser aus. Die anderen 4 sind ganz die alten, schreckhaft und abhauend wenn man an den Teich läuft, dann kommt doch die Neugier und sie sind wieder handzahm , also im Grunde so wie es immer war. Wenn der Dicke jetzt noch ganz der alte wird kann man wohl sagen Glück gehabt und danke liebe Helfer hier im Forum,


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Na, da hast Du uns aber lange warten lassen.

Es hört sich schon mal gut an, aaber beobachte die Sache genau.
Bei der Aquaristik habe ich oft beobachten können das eine Krankheit scheinbar geheilt war und-Zack war sie wieder da.

Da die Fische durch die ja eh schon dagewesen Erkrankung geschwächt sind kann das ganz schnell in die Hose gehen!

Also bitte genau hinschauen:beten


----------



## Joerg (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo Jens,
es freut mich, dass es ihnen nun besser geht. 

Nachdem der akute Befall nun vorrüber ist, solltest du dir Gedanken darüber machen, ob das nicht auch durch die Bedingungen in deinem Teich verursacht wurde.

Eine langfristig gut funktionierende Filterung ist nötig. Goldfische fressen nun mahl gern und die .. soll schnell raus.
Ist die Schale tief genug, damit sie auch einen Winter überstehen können?
Da sie in letzter Zeit weniger Reserven aufbauen konnten, würde ich über eine Überwinterung im Keller nachdenken.
Ein großes Volumen ist positiv für das biologische Gleichgewicht. Temperatur und Wasserwerte sollten nicht stark schwanken. Das stresst die Fische.


----------



## bigi (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Wenn ich das so lese mit diesem Ichty und deren Ursache.....dass sowas durchaus auch von neuen Fischen oder von neuen Pflanzen kommen könnte.....wie gesagt, mein Teich war etwas trüb als ich ausm Urlaub kam, daraufhin gabs 2 neue Pflanzen für die Uferzone und Schwimmpflanzen um den Sauerstoffgehalt zu erhöhen. Gleichzeitig auch 2 neue kleine Goldis. Bis vor dem Kauf von Pflanzen und Fischen sind die (alten) Fische trotz trübem Wasser munter geschwommen, erst 2 Wochen später fing das an....

Überwinterung ist kein Problem, die Fische erleben dieses Jahr ihren 4. Winter. Hoffe mal dass sie sich so verhalten wie sonst auch und sich nach unten verziehen und dort auch bleiben.


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Von Pflanzen kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen, hab ich jedenfalls bis jetzt noch nicht gehört
Von neuen Fischen auf jeden Fall, ich denke so wird's bei dir auch passiert sein.
Hast Du denn die Neuen nicht erstmal in Quarantäne gesetzt:shock

Und das die Fische bei 60cm Wassertiefe 4 Winter überlebt haben, nenne ich jetzt mal Glück.
Fordere das Glück zum Wohl deiner Fische bitte nicht heraus, evtl. ist eine Innenhälterung über den Winter möglich?
Noch so ein Winter wie der Letzte, das wars dann glaub ich mit Fischen bei deiner Teichgröße, aber dazu hatte ich ja schon mal was geschrieben

Ich befürchte das geht nicht mehr lange gut.


----------



## bigi (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Die sind einfach gut erzogen, sobald es kalt wird ab nach unten ins Schlafgemach untern Stein und nicht an die Eisfläche schwimmen . Bisher haben sie sich auch immer daran gehalten und werden sich hoffentlich auch wieder dieses Jahr daran halten.


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*



bigi schrieb:


> Die sind einfach gut erzogen, sobald es kalt wird ab nach unten ins Schlafgemach untern Stein und nicht an die Eisfläche schwimmen . Bisher haben sie sich auch immer daran gehalten und werden sich hoffentlich auch wieder dieses Jahr daran halten.



Langsam geht mir das hier auf den Sack !!!! ( Auch wenn ich keinen habe ) 
Das artet doch langsam in Verarschung aus.

Wenn ich das da oben lese, kann ich zuviel kriegen !
46 Postings, um dann zu lesen, daß die Fische auch den nächsten Winter in diesem Tümpel bleiben . 

Da sind die Fische krank, da soll geholfen werden, aber an den Zuständen ändert sich
 nichts !


----------



## pema (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Tja!
petra


----------



## Kitara (12. Sep. 2013)

Naja, jetzt im Herbst gräbste auch nicht mal schnell nen grösseren Teich und fährst ihn ein.

Für nächstes Jahr wärs wünschenswert...


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*



> Die sind einfach gut erzogen, sobald es kalt wird ab nach unten ins Schlafgemach untern Stein und nicht an die Eisfläche schwimmen


Sorry, die sind nicht gut erzogen
Die haben nur keine andere Wahl



> Für nächstes Jahr wärs wünschenswert...


Ums genau zu sagen: Im Sinne der Fische höchste Zeit.

Jens, dir wurde hier schon etwas geholfen, jetzt nimm auch die Ratschläge bezüglich der Teichgröße an:beten


----------



## muh.gp (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*



Hier sollte mal dringend über den Umgangston gesprochen werden... Teilweise echt heftig!

Auch bei Teichen und Tierhaltung gibt es nicht nur schwarz und weiß, sondern auch Grauzonen. Und Ratschläge sind Ratschläge und keine Gesetze.

So nebenbei, ich komme aus der gleichen Ecke wie Bigi und hatte letztes Jahr meinen ersten Teichwinter. Trotz eines sehr strengen Winters im Januar und Februar (mit teilweise Frostperioden im zweistelligen Bereich) hatte ich keinen Tag Eis auf meinem abgedeckten Terrassenteich. Meine Fische haben bei 90 cm Tiefe bestens überlebt. Mal abgesehen davon verziehen sich die Fische von Natur aus auf den Teichboden und nicht weil sie müssen oder keine andere Wahl haben.

Bei knapp 2 qm Fläche wäre eine Teichabdeckung mit Styropor o.ä. eine einfache und praktikable Lösung.

Es hilft am Ende keinem, wenn hier die Situation der einzelnen Teichianern mit falschen Daten geschildert wird, nur damit man nicht gleich an die Wand gestellt wird. Es sollte offen und ehrlich miteinander kommuniziert und lieber gemeinsam an Lösungen gearbeitet werden, anstelle gleich das Kriegsbeil auszugraben. Manchmal geht es eben nicht anders, als es ist.

Grüße mit Friedenspfeife sendet
Holger


----------



## Michael H (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Holger 
Besser hätte Mann/Frau es nicht ausdrücken können .
Hatte vorher auch nur eine Teichschale von 70 cm tiefe , und die Fische haben es alle Überlebt .
Ob nun Gut oder Schlecht das sei dahin gestellt . Kann sich halt nicht jeder ein Riesen Loch in den Garten Stellen wie manch andere hier .


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo zusammen, 

natürlich wird doch keiner gezwungen ein Riesen Loch in seinem Garten zu haben. 
Es gibt Leute, die haben nicht mal nen Garten oder ein Haus, aber sollten die denn einen großen Hund in einer Zweizimmerwohnung in der 12. Etage halten !? 

Ich find es durchaus legitim über die Ursache der Erkrankungen und über daraus unter Umständen resultierenden Veränderungen der Fischhaltung zu diskutieren und eine andere Art der Unterbringung anzuregen. 
Die Fische sind ja in den letzten Wintern sicher auch größer geworden und somit erhöht sich mit jedem Winter das Risiko des Totalausfalls. 
Gerade nach so einer Schwächung durch Krankheit halte ich die Idee einer Innenhälterung für den Winter durchaus für umsetzenswert.
Krankheiten, ob nun beim Tier oder beim Menschen haben die Ursache eben sehr oft in den Lebensumständen. 

Wer im Forum für Fischkrankheiten hier aufmerksam liest wird zustimmen, das sich Krankheiten in hier häufen um so kleiner die Teiche sind. 

Auch ich nenne ja neben meiner langjährigen Teichgroßbaustelle inzwischen auch einen kleineren Teich mein eigen... ich würde inzwischen, nachdem ich aufmerksam in vielen Foren gelesen habe dort keine Tiere mehr halten. 

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollte es bei der Tierhaltung zum Vergnügen, immer in erster Linie um das Wohl des Tieres vor dem Wohl des Frauchens/Herrchens gehen.  

Den Umgangston finde ich übrigens in diesem Thread bislang durchaus höflich. 

Auch ich bin der Meinung, das man nachdem die akute Krankheit ja wohl hoffentlich überwunden ist es Zeit dafür ist über prophylaktische Maßnahmen zur Vermeidung von Wiederholungen nachzudenken. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Sandra1976 (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Danke Wuzzel!!!

Ich finde den Umgangston auch noch ok. Wer hier geholfen bekommt, sollte sich aber dann auch mal die unangenehmen Dinge zu Herzen nehmen, die die erfahrenen User/Teichler hier bereitwillig zur Verfügung stellen und sich vorallem die Zeit nehmen über andere Leute Probleme sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen.
Die Ausdrucksweise vom Themenstarter finde ich z.T. auch sehr befremdlich, wie z.B. meine Fische sind gaga (nein eher krank) oder meine Fische kuscheln :crazy im Flachwasserbereich. Sorry da hab ich kein Verständnis. Ändern wird sich da auch nix.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## bayernhoschi (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Bis auf meinen Ausrutscher finde ich den Umgangston eigentlich auch noch i.O.
@Holger
 Du sagst, das das bei dir im Winter bei 90cm Tiefe funktioniert hat, glaub ich dir auch.
Aber wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche, hat Jens geschrieben das er 6 Goldfische im Teich hat und das seit 5 Jahren.
Wir alle sollten ungefähr wissen wie groß Goldfische in diesem Alter sein können.
Wenn ich jetzt die Größe und Anzahl der Fische nehme, dazu die Größe/Tiefe der Teichschale

Tut mir leid, ich glaub nicht das das gut geht wenn der nächste Winter so wird wie der Letzte, noch dazu das die Fische von der Krankheit noch immer geschwächt sind(Ich glaub nämlich nicht das die sich so schnell erholen).

Es soll Jens jetzt nicht die Fischhaltung "verboten" werden, steht uns ja auch gar nicht zu.

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht denkt er ja mal drüber nach und baut sich nächstes Jahr ein kleines Paradies für sich und seine Beschuppten


----------



## jolantha (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Natürlich war ich in meiner Ausdrucksweise ein bißchen heftig, aber wenn mir der Hut hoch geht, dann geht er auch ab, wie Schmidts Katze ! 
Wie Ralph schon anmerkte :  noch dazu das die Fische von der Krankheit noch immer geschwächt sind(Ich glaub nämlich nicht das die sich so schnell erholen).

 Diese Fische gehören für mich in die Innenhälterung 

Nur mal für die, die die Bilder nicht gesehen haben :


----------



## Zacky (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo @-All.

Ich denke, der TE hat die Einwände verstanden und wird sich hoffentlich was Gutes überlegen. Wir sollten alle wieder ein wenig runter kommen, auch wenn es ein sehr ärgerliches Thema ist. Jeder muss sich selbst und seine Handlungsweise verantworten und da er nun genügend Ratschläge bekommen hat, heißt es für uns "abwarten". Wir sind alle keine TÄ und weisen nur drauf hin, was eigene Erfahrungen gebracht haben. Auch einfach Medi's zu verabreichen, halte ich eh' immer für sehr gewagt. Nichts gegen den "Fachhandel", aber auch der ist kein TA und diagnostiziert nur nach Angaben des Kunden - ohne Bilder.

Mich persönlich würden mal aktuellere Bilder der Fische interessieren, denn der schwarz-weiß-rote Fisch (Bild mitte) sieht schon arg mies aus und die Augen sind schon milchig. Wenn das nun nicht weg ist, dann gebe ich dem Fisch keine keine großen Überlebenschancen mehr. Der Stressfaktor ist bei dem Fisch so hoch, dass seine Abwehr stark eingeschränkt ist. Das sieht man auch sehr gut, an den blut-unterlaufenen Kiemendeckeln und dem Kopf. Die roten Kiemendeckel können auch noch ganz andere Krankheiten bedeuten - z.Bsp. Kiemennekrose, Parasitenbefall auf den Kiemen, mangelnde Sauerstoffaufnahme durch beschädigte Kiemen, Kiemenfäule.

Einige Krankheiten sind auch leicht übertragbar und dann können die jetzt scheinbar gesunden Fische, sich anstecken und mit zunehmender Temperatursenkung brechen diese dann aus.

Es wäre auch ratsam, jetzt alle paar Tage die Wasserwerte zu messen um erhöhte Belastungen durch Medi's zum Beispiel, gleich zu erkennen und handeln zu können. Die Ursache für die Erkrankungen sollte gefunden werden und die kann auch gut und gerne in der Teich- und Filterhygiene stecken. Klares Wasser bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass der Teich sauber und keimfrei ist.

Auch sollte bedacht werden, dass die Teichtemperaturen nicht mehr dazu geeignet sind, irgendwelche Behandlungen vorzunehmen, denn unter 20° C Wassetemperatur kann eine Behandlung keine oder eine nur teilweise Wirkung haben. Auch der Abbau der Medikamente im Teichwasser ist bei niedrigeren Temperaturen nicht mehr 100% gewährleistet. Teilwasserwechsel müssen eh' gemacht werden, aber das Leitungswasser hat 5° und so kühlt der Teich noch mehr aus. 

Von daher ist der Einwand schon nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass alle Fische in einer Innenhälterung besser aufgehoben sind, da dort in den meisten Fällen eine weitere Behandlung erfolgen kann. Auch ein TA-Besuch bzw. Rücksprache mit einem TA kann auch schon anhand der Bilder erfolgen und der kann es definitiv genauer einschätzen, was zu tun wäre.


----------



## bigi (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

so, eigentlich wollte ich nur mal ein neues Bild posten wie der shubi jetzt aussieht, nachdem ich aber gelesen habe was hier so gepostet wird da geht mir solangsam der Hut hoch....soll ich mein Haus mit kleinem Garten verkaufen, nur damit ich mir nen grösseren und tieferen Teich bauen kann? Ganz bestimmt nicht. Soll ich die Tiefgaragedecke, auf der der Garten ist abreissen damit der Teich auf 3 m Tiefe kommt? Auch nicht machbar...Stell ich mir ein Aqua mit 200 l in meinen Partykeller zum Überwintern ist das auch nicht artgerechte Haltung, so wie man hier lesen durfte, wenn die 800 l schon zu klein wären......Ich könnte natürlich auch alle Fische rausnehmen, Teich rausnehmen und Loch zuschütten, dann wären viele glücklich darüber dass ein idotischer Teichbesitzer hier weniger nervt. 
Ich glaub ich hab das hier schonmal geschrieben, der Ton macht die Musik und nicht anderstrum, man kann über alles reden, aber so wie hier teilweise bestimmt nicht. Die Kritiker hier haben bestimmt auch alle klein angefangen was Teiche betrifft, oder seit ihr alle mit dem "Ich-bin-ein-Teichgott-und-weiß-alles" Gen auf die Welt gekommen??? Jeder User ist dankbar für Tipps und Tricks, Kritik ist auch erlaubt (meiner Meinung nach), aber nicht auf dieser Art Tonleiter.

So, jetzt das versprochen aktuelle Bild vom Shubi


----------



## Zacky (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

Hallo Jens "bigi"

Das Du jetzt ein wenig erzürnt bist, ist durchaus nachvollziehbar. Du solltest jedoch auch bedenken, dass Du hier anfänglich, ganz gut mit deinem Problem aufgenommen wurdest und durchaus auch zielgerichtete Hinweise erhalten hast. Die User wollten Dir nur aufzeigen, dass dieses Problem nicht von ungefähr kommt, sondern alles seine Ursachen hat. Entsprechende Hilfen wurden dir Nahe gebracht und hier ist sicher niemand mit dem Gen "Ich-bin-ein-Teichgott-und-weiß-alles", nur haben viele User die Dir geantwortet haben, auch schon so ihre Erfahrungen und Verluste gemacht - und wollen jetzt nur Andere davor schützen negative Erfahrungen zu machen. Ich finde den Ton hier noch ganz akzeptabel und Einzelne haben sich auch für ihren "Ausrutscher" entschuldigt.

Ich denke, es ist an dieser Stelle auch Zeit ein gewisses Maß zu akzeptieen und sich selbst etwas zu reflektieren. In diesem Sinne...dein Fisch sieht etwas besser aus, aber dennoch wäre es angebracht ihm einen Arzt nochmals vorzustellen, damit vielleicht mit Antibiotika und Aufputschmitteln der Fisch wieder für den Winter fit gemacht wird.


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meine Fische sind gaga....*

@Zacky, 

Du siehst ... der TE hat offensichtlich nicht alle Einwände verstanden. 
Der Hinweis auf den TA Besuch kam übrigens schon ziemlich zeitig. 

@TE nur weil ein Posting kritisch ist, ist der Ton noch lange nicht schlecht. 
Wenn eine Teichvergrößerung für Dich nicht in Frage kommt muss die logische Konsequenz daraus ja nicht sein zukünftig auf den Teich zu verzichten. 
Man könnte auch zu dem Schluß kommen im Interesse der Tiere bei den gegebenen Möglichkeiten auf Tierhaltung zu verzichten und einen schönen Pflanzenteich zu betreiben. 
Auch ich habe meine Goldfische weggegeben, weil ich eingesehen habe das es bei den Möglichkeiten, die ich derzeit habe, für die Tiere besser ist. 

Zacky hat allerdings recht, die Verantwortung aus dem eben erlebten Dilemma in Zusammenhang mit den hier vielfach beschriebenen Befürchtungen das Beste zum Wohle der Tiere zu machen liegt einzig bei Dir. 

Und ich denk da sind viele zwar kritische, aber durchaus sachlich und in freundlichem Ton vorgetragene Postings auch dabei.  
[OT]Das hier neuerdings im Forum, bei kritischen Postings teilweise sofort pauschal ein schlechter Tonfall unterstellt wird geht mir so langsam auf den Keks. Manche Themen sind eben durchaus kontrovers. Da bringt es im Interesse der Tiere nichts, das nicht anzusprechen und nur auf "Friede Freude EIerkuchen" und ggf. vorhandene Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten oder Mißstände nicht offen anzusprechen.[/OT]

Keiner kann Dir hier vorschreiben was zu machen ist, und keiner ausser Dir trägt die Verantwortung für das Wohl Deiner Tiere. 

Hier können nur Leute, die bereits Ihre Erfahrungen gemacht haben helfen, das im Interesse der Tiere die möglichst optimale Haltungsbedingungen vorhanden sind, oder ggf. auf Fischhaltung zukünftig verzichtet wird. 

Denk einfach noch mal in Ruhe drüber nach, auch mit dem Hintergrund, das die Fische ja wachsen und damit auch jedes Jahr das Risiko eines Totalverlustes größer wird.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## DJ BigMac (1. Apr. 2014)

so, mittlerweile sind ja schon wieder 6 Monate vergangen....

Meine Fische haben die Behandlung des Ichtys sehr gut überstanden, 
schwimmen (alle) wie eh und je, selbst mein dicker Shubu mit den verquollenen
Augen damals ist wieder ganz der alte und hat keinerlei "Hautfetzen" mehr
um die Augen. Sieht also auch wieder wenn die 2 __ Kröten meinen sie müssen
sich auf ihn und die anderen  Fische stürzen wenn sie bei Dämmerung zu Nahe 
kommen....Die Kröten sind schlimmer wie die Nachbarskatze......die trinkt dort
wenigstens nur und schaut den Fischen beim schwimmen zu.

Mein blauer __ Shubunkin ist dann allerdings vor zwei Wochen gestorben, 
lag plötzlich nur noch auf der Seite und war total gekrümmt, atmete auch nur 
noch ganz langsam. Was ihm fehlte weiß ich nicht, bin der Meinung einen Tag 
vorher ihn noch ziemlich munter schwimmen gesehen zu haben.

Auch wenn die Wortwahl in meinen Augen hier im Thread nicht immer die 
feine Art war gehört es sich dennoch sich für die Hilfe und die Tipps zur
Behandlung zu beDANKEn 

Greetz Jens


----------

